# New Market No apps??



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I installed the new android market but when I go to see my apps they all dont show up. I noticed right away that twitter was not showing up because I went to update it. Also facebook is not showing up. When I do a search for the app it says that its installed. How can I get them to show up under my apps?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

not an expert, but a couple things to try:
- hit menu >> accounts (make sure its set to the right gmail)
- go to your applications under settings, find market and clear data
- revert to old market (also under settings >> applications) then re-install

or... fire up titanium backup, hit menu >> more >> market doctor... it should find and link unlinked apps.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

nothing worked..... I might try Titanium backup but that means ill have to buy it :-/ I dont use it enough so ill wait and see what happens. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

TiB is the most worthwhile app I've ever purchased. Its the only way that's almost guaranteed to work.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> TiB is the most worthwhile app I've ever purchased. Its the only way that's almost guaranteed to work.


o for sure....honestly i havent ever bought another app. that i could say has helped me. As much as that app has....specially when it comes to reflashing roms and changes and swapping this and that.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to jump in here and say buy TiBackup. Not for this but because it is the most useful app I've ever paid for. After that it's probably tasker. Rom manager was really useful on my Droid but not so much on my TB, yet. But definitely buy TiBackup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Since we're on a threadjacking theme here, a good alternative to TiBackup is Anttek File Manager.  They have both an ad-supported version and pay version. It doesn't have the same amount of features as TiBackup, but it's useful for backing up and restoring apps, freezing and defrosting apps, and managing cache. I just use the ad-supported version since I'm cheap and don't feel like purchasing TiBackup. In regards to the market not showing apps, I've always found that deleting data and cache for the app will correct it.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Since we're on a threadjacking theme here, a good alternative to TiBackup is Anttek File Manager.  They have both an ad-supported version and pay version. It doesn't have the same amount of features as TiBackup, but it's useful for backing up and restoring apps, freezing and defrosting apps, and managing cache. I just use the ad-supported version since I'm cheap and don't feel like purchasing TiBackup. In regards to the market not showing apps, I've always found that deleting data and cache for the app will correct it.


lol hes right...sorry for the thread jacking adroidman. if u want me to, i can most the last couple posts of ours to a different thread lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> lol hes right...sorry for the thread jacking adroidman. if u want me to, i can most the last couple posts of ours to a different thread lol.


A little randomness is never a bad thing.  Plus, it was somewhat on topic haha. Well, sort of.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> Since we're on a threadjacking theme here, a good alternative to TiBackup is Anttek File Manager.  They have both an ad-supported version and pay version. It doesn't have the same amount of features as TiBackup, but it's useful for backing up and restoring apps, freezing and defrosting apps, and managing cache. I just use the ad-supported version since I'm cheap and don't feel like purchasing TiBackup. In regards to the market not showing apps, I've always found that deleting data and cache for the app will correct it.


Always good to have alternatives, but Titanium has a free version too... it just lacks the feature pertinent to the discussion at hand, namely, market doctor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Always good to have alternatives, but Titanium has a free version too... it just lacks the feature pertinent to the discussion at hand, namely, market doctor.


Yeah... The market doctor feature does sound nice, but wouldn't just clearing data and cache for the market accomplish the same results? I've always found that clearing both data and cache for the market application restores any missing applications to the list.


----------

